# Entrastern



## bigmarc (20. Juli 2005)

Folgendes Problem ich habe ein Bild, Auflösung 90x72, wurde eingescannt.
Dieses Bild ist gerastert und genau das muss ich irgendwie weg bekommen!
Da dies eine Schul Aufgabe ist muss das ja irgendwie mit PS CS funktionieren.
Vergrössern muss ich es auch noch, um es in ein anderes Bild als Montage einzufügen.

Tips mit Weichzeichnungen und sowas funktionieren nicht! Hab ich schon ausprobiert!

Brauche dringent Hilfe


----------



## LRK (20. Juli 2005)

Hm, du scheinst die Begriffe durcheinander zu bringen, ich erläutere mal kurz:

Auflösung - Damit beschreibt man generell den dpi-Wert, also die Größe eines jeden einzelnen Pixels, die in diesem Fall von entscheidender Bedeutung sein kann.
Was du meinst ist die Abmessung des Bildes.

Ein Bild rastern - Dies steht für das endgültige Umwandeln einer vektorbasierten Grafik in eine Pixelgrafik und hat hier mit dem Scannen gar nichts zu tun.
Was du meinst ist mir nicht klar. Meinst du vielleicht, dass das Bild eine Art Muster oder Störung enthält oder dass es in zu geringer Auflösung vorliegt und pixelig erscheint?


----------



## Emceechen (20. Juli 2005)

Das "Entrastern" ist das Entfernen des Moirés, dass beim Scannen von gedruckten Vorlagen entstehen kann.
Du stellst die "Entrasterung" bereits beim Scannen in deiner Software ein (könnte auch Moiré reduzieren o.ä. heissen).
Es ist zwar möglich den Effekt durch Weichzeichnung in PS zu reduzieren, die Ergebnisse dabei sind allerdings nie zufriedenstellend.

Hoffe das hilft,

Michael


----------



## da_Dj (20. Juli 2005)

Könntest du das Bild mal anhängen, damit sich selbst ein Bild davon machen kann? Hört sich an wie ein selbstgezeichnetes Bild auf 'nem karierten Block, wo die Linien raussollen, aber ob ich damit richtig liege ...

Edit: Solltest du mit Entrastern auftretende Raster meinen wie von meinem Vorredner angedacht, könnte das Einscannen in einem Winkel von 45° den Moire Effekt beseitigen.


----------



## bigmarc (20. Juli 2005)

Genau, sieht so aus als wenn eine mortz Störung über dem Bild liegt!
Da wir eine Vorlage haben wie es ausehen muss, sieht man dieses Bild ohne Störungen.


----------



## LRK (20. Juli 2005)

"Moiré entfernen" hätt' ich sofort geschnallt aber entrastern...
Und pixelig sind Bilder in so einer Abmessung auch schnell.
Naja, getroffen hab' ich trotzdem. 
Bloßes Weichzeichnen wird's sicher nicht bringen, da muss schon etwas Fummlei gemacht werden.
Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter. So ab Punkt 4 z.B.


----------

